
Fireworks for Your Terminal - lukastyrychtr
https://blog.darrien.dev/posts/fireworks-for-your-terminal/
======
accrual
This is great. When I worked graveyard on New Years I'd SSH into my server
from my phone and watch the countdown with NTPD, knowing I had the most
accurate clock of them all... not withstanding some 3G latency of course. This
would have been the perfect accompaniment.

